# vic roads drivers licence



## iamthest1g (Apr 4, 2012)

hi all

have a full b licence here in ireland for a few months now and am wondering if it will convert to full over in aus.people have been telling me about restrictions on my licence and varius other things that will be applied for my first vic roads licence can anyone enlighten me?? one more question, the website mentioned once you have a full car you can have a restricted bike? can anyone throw some light on that?


----------

